# help choosing embroidery software



## SewChic (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi 
I am trying to decide between wilcom and pulse embroidery software. Many people say go with wilcom es3 over pulse illustrator extreme because so many commercial digitizers use wilcom. If tajima machines are the most popular machines in the world, why wouldn't the pulse software that works with it be the most popular software? 
I like the wilcom software because it includes the corel x6 and I won't have to buy corel or adobe separately like i would with pulse.
BUT i like the cloud feature with Pulse. I know baby lock designer gallery and appreciate the ease of use, i believe pulse was developed by the same people. I would like to be able to clean up artwork i receive and convert as a vector if need be... can do that with wilcom.
I would like to be able to export my files to a roland or gcc jaguar cutter for vinyl and maybe rhinestone templates.
I need to make a quick decision.
any thoughts would be most appreciated!
Patty


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know if Tajima machines are the most popular (they might be) but most beginners who buy new machines buy the machine packaged with software because they get a better price, they don't know enough to judge different software products and they think they might have additional problems (networking or other issues) if they don't purchase what's recommended. But, experienced embroiderers understand that machines just need the correct machine file type, they know what software features they want and are okay with paying more to get what they want. I think a lot of people start with Pulse and switch to Wilcom. For many years Wilcom had the reputation of having the best lettering but some people swear by Pulse. I have Tajimas and Pulse and considered switching to Wilcom a few year back but didn't go through with it. It sounds like you're making an informed decision based on your personal preference and needs. The one issue I would investigate is the frequency/cost of updates, how long older versions are supported and if software levels are ever discontinued. I haven't been happy with how this is handled by Pulse but Wilcom could be the same or worse.


----------



## Biltryt (Nov 30, 2014)

I value you doing your research and this should be done when making a major purchase such as this. I have Wilcom and been with them since 1.5 level 2 and I bought wilcom E2 level 1 and now currently use E3 level 3. The things I liked about wilcom was their support and weekly online trainings via webinar's not to mention in person trainings monthly in Georgia. Now since I live in Cali. They have held in person trainings once a quarter and give you an awesome training book. The one fail I believe is they do not really do anything in regards to showing you Corel and of course you could find a lot of help online in regards to this. As far as upgrades it seems to stay for approximately three years however they still support using 1.5 which is nice. I have ran through my fair share of software and am happy with wilcom. I do not know if it is better than pulse in regards to lettering as I am aware you can break apart letters and manipulate them to stitch better etc. I have had the TES software which came with my barudan and bought the gunolf puffy fonts and small font software and stick to using wilcom. The upgrades come at a minimum cost of $1500 and they will accept any old software as trade in.


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

We have been extremely pleased with Wilcom embroidery software. We have one 12 needle 6 head and one four and one 6 head 15 needle Tajima machines. Our finished product is top quality on both hats and flats.

Another benefit is the ease with which the digitized file can be edited. We are running the latest edition of Wilcom, Our new graphic designer taught himself to digitize artwork designs in just a few weeks on his own...did I say easy to use.

Toward the end of the year Wilcom often runs a software upgrade special with deep discounted pricing to encourage you remain on the cutting edge of their latest technology.


----------



## Lapausita99 (Oct 20, 2017)

SewChic - what did you choose? I know it was long ago. I do need to get some software for my daughter. I have a Wilcom and I know the e4-s are great. I'm looking at an Embird or Embrilliance for her: https://www.annthegran.com/prd/dlsoftware/embird-software/embird-software/1/embirdbasic.aspx

Is Embird a good choice?


----------

